# Soma Communities and the PCA



## sdesocio (Feb 3, 2012)

There has been some discussion of Soma Communities, as well as the book Total Church. Vintage 73 recently published my article on the topic. There are 3 more coming out in the following days.

What the PCA Could Learn from Soma: Discipleship | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 3, 2012)

Discipleship in the end is basically teaching and living the Christian faith. It's interesting to hear people try to turn it into an "either/or" with good works or doctrinal teaching, because in the end it's supposed to be both.

Btw, I've heard of Soma. What's questionable about them?


----------



## sdesocio (Feb 4, 2012)

This was what I was referring to: http://www.puritanboard.com/f71/missional-communities-video-soma-verge-acts-29-a-70286/


----------



## sdesocio (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is the 3rd part of that same series from Vintage 73 - What the PCA Could Learn from Soma: Reformation


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 6, 2012)

In your article you say:



> A charge leveled against the Reformed Church, by more liberal groups, is that our ortho-praxy (good living) is missing. Often the Reformed response is to say, that our orthodoxy (good belief) is the necessary source of our right living. If that is our logic, what happens if we aren’t living well? Does that mean that we actually don’t have good theology? ( Please note, Im not trying to argue that those with good living by default have good doctrine.) It seems that it is one of two answers and neither are encouraging. Either we don’t know, or we don’t care…



You seem to be insinuating that the Reformed Church (if you will) is deficient in "good living" or practice. And that this stems from a deficiency in doctrine. 

Could you state specifically what things are lacking in Reformed doctrine and practice?


----------

